
Facebook threatens to ban Australians from sharing news - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-01/facebook-threatens-to-ban-australians-from-sharing-news-content/12616216
======
justsee
Good to see this move from Facebook, not because Facebook is without issues,
but because the proposed scheme is truly awful.

Google seemed a little hung out to dry going in hard with the messaging across
its products with no announcements from Facebook.

Hopefully with Facebook's rather aggressive messaging Labor and crossbenchers
will pay closer notice to the nuances of this issue.

Stratechery provided a great overview of just how bad this 'News Media
Bargaining Code' is [1].

[1] [https://stratechery.com/2020/australias-news-media-
bargainin...](https://stratechery.com/2020/australias-news-media-bargaining-
code-breaking-down-the-code-australias-fake-news/)

------
kvn_95
Link to the contentious draft law in question: [https://www.accc.gov.au/focus-
areas/digital-platforms/news-m...](https://www.accc.gov.au/focus-
areas/digital-platforms/news-media-bargaining-code)

